# Truecrypt - Abfrage(n) in der Shell [solved]

## kriz

Hallo.

Bei mir ist Truecrypt mount/umount in der local.start und local.stop eingetragen.

Per "turecrypt -d" lass ich beim Systemstop alles dismounten und  "truecrypt /dev/sdxx" ist in der local.start definiert.

Jetzt fragt die Routine von Truecrypt beim Systemstart aber nach dem Keyfile und versteckten Volumen.

Beides brauch ich nicht und würde die Angabe gerne dem Script in local.start übergeben.

Weder --no-keyfile noch -no-hidden-volume existiert als Kommando.

Ist das ein Denkfehler?

Kann mich bitte mal jemand zwicken?  :Very Happy: 

ccLast edited by kriz on Tue Nov 09, 2010 4:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *kriz wrote:*   

> Hallo.
> 
> Bei mir ist Truecrypt mount/umount in der local.start und local.stop eingetragen.
> 
> Per "turecrypt -d" lass ich beim Systemstop alles dismounten und  "truecrypt /dev/sdxx" ist in der local.start definiert.
> ...

 

Also ich habs so in /etc/conf.d/local.start 

```
truecrypt --text --non-interactive --filesystem=ntfs-3g --mount-options=system --fs-options=uid=1000 --password=PASSWORT /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows &>/dev/null
```

----------

## kriz

Ich möchte mein Passwort eigentlich nirgends eintragen und speichern.

beim Start möchte ich nur die beiden lästigen Abfragen nach dem Keyfile und Protect-Hidden-Volume deaktivieren bzw. vorher dem Script übergeben.

selbst mit "truecrypt /dev/sdxx /mnt/xyz" fragt die Routine nach dem Keyfile und hidden-Volume

das Filesystem ist nativ ext3 und Mountoptions bzw. dann vllt. noch Freigaben in sudoers möcht ich lieber auch nicht haben,

"nur die nervigen 2mal Enter" müssen weg.

p.s Ich hab schon die wildesten options ausprobiert. es kommt immer "enter keyfile" und die andere Bingo-Frage "Protect hidden volume" -.-

----------

## morpheus2051

Hallo,

bei mir funktionieren folgende Parameter:

```
--protect-hidden=no -k ""
```

Mit dem -k "" fragt Truecrypt nicht mehr nach einem Keyfile. Der andere Parameter sollte selbsterklärend sein.

Gruß

morpheus

----------

## kriz

vielen Dank.

Der Fehler sitzt, wie immer, 40cm vorm Display.

Wenn ich zu meiner Verteidigung anmerken darf, ist diese "Syntax" mit --protect-hidden=no für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.

Dass man -k keinen Wert zuweisen muss um die Abfrage zu umgehen...... -.-

p.s http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=backtrack-3-man/truecrypt&mode=print

----------

